# string brand for less twang?



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

I find my Seagull a little twangy in the treble area and I am wondering if I can address this by changing the brand/gauge of strings. Any advice here?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Yep; 
There are lots of different sounding strings. Just keep trying different sets and you'll eventually settle on something that works for you.

If you are playing with a flat-pick, you can try going up several gauges and/or using a more rounded tip shape. That will warm things up.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

I find Eilixs are a bit warmer sounding on the treble side.


----------



## pughwilliam (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Seagull MJM6 and I really like D'addario phosphor bronze. Don' t know what brand you use so it's hard to tell if the sound would be better.

I also prefer mediums to lights : they have a much beefier tone. That could also be worth a try.

Will


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Elixers definitely will take out some Twang (although some people say they sound like their pretty much dead from the day you put them on.) You might try Wyres if you can find them. I've used the D'addario "Bluegrass" set which has lighter top strings and heavier bottom strings.


----------



## jimaha (Jan 19, 2010)

I like John Pearse phosphor bronze mediums ..... I think the sound nice on my Yamaha, 

peace 
jim


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If your current strings are 80/20 Bronze then try a set of Phospor Bronze.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I get carried away and light strings twang for me...mediums not so much. I like a very low action which does not help. I like elixers as they seem to warm things up for my ear not my wallet..

Regards Ian


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Try the "opposite" from what your currently using. If your using light 80/20's ...try med P/B's. With the exception of EXP's I don't care for any coated strings but others obviously seem to.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Here is some reading*

And then you can pick as to which strings will give you less twang then others, I myself find this an impossible task of telling others how or why some strings work and others don't you have to experiment with many different brands and try to find the one that works on each different guitar.http://www.flatpick.com/Pages/News_And_Reviews/Gear.html#ST1
Ship


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Some just like nike or rebok.. 

Regards Ian


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

DR makes the best coated strings on the planet (IMHO), Try a medium set of theirs. I don't much like elixirs (nano web or original) but the DRs are fantastic!

http://accessories.musiciansfriend....d-Acoustic-Phosphor-Bronze-Strings?sku=101166


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

What is DR?? Love to hear better!!

Regards Ian


----------

